# Saddlebred or paint horse



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Could it be a Missouri Fox Trotter? Some of them are pinto in markings.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Saddlebreds can come in pinto markings, I believe. He is certainly not an American Paint horse. He looks very much to have a saddlebred type head, so that's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

So what makes him not a paint horse ..i just want to know what yall see that i dont.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

From What is the difference between a paint horse a pinto horse?

What is the difference between a paint horse a pinto horse? Simply put, when someone talks about a *Paint horse*, they are talking about a breed. But when someone talks about a *pinto horse*, they are talking about a color. 

Paint horses have a specific stock-type body type and are closely related to the American Quarter Horse. To register a horse with the American Paint Horse Association, both the sire and the dam must be registered paint horses but pinto coloring is not required! The APHA has a special "breeding stock" division for Paint Horse who lack pinto coloring.

Pinto horses, however, may be of any breed or type, because the word "Pinto" simply refers to color. A Saddlebred, for example, may be a Pinto, but could never be a Paint. Pinto horses come in all shapes and sizes. A color-based registry has opened for Pinto horses. Instead of breeding being the qualifier for registry, color is. Any non-draft, non appaloosa colored may join the Pinto Horse Association of America.


So as you can see, the difference is that while most Paints are pintos, only some pintos are Paints!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Paint horses have a specific stock-type body type and are closely related to the American Quarter Horse. To register a horse with the American Paint Horse Association, both the sire and the dam must be registered paint horses but pinto coloring is not required! The APHA has a special "breeding stock" division for Paint Horse who lack pinto coloring.


It actually only requires one registered parent to qualify for registration. My QH x Paint mare is registered APHA.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I realized that after I posted. The website is wrong. Sorry about that.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

No i understand that ..I know there are alot on pinto colord breeds but my questian is we were told he was an APH but now im not so sure I think he is infact a gaited breed.I just dont know what and due to his fuzzy history I was asking what yall thought


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

No worries. :] It's very accurate otherwise.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think maybe a Spotted Saddle Horse?


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I think maybe a Spotted Saddle Horse?


I agree.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Because of the way he looks or the way he moves?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

he definatly looks like a spotted saddle horse,or maybe a tn walker mix?


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok but why do yall think that. I'm sorry for asking over and over but since I'm no good with breeds I would really like to know why are these just guesses. Are you going by head size gait.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

here's a really saddlebreddy looking saddlebred:
















(thats me in the photos)

See how long the neck, back and legs are? I think your guy is too stocky to be an ASB and his neck and legs are too short. I work with a lot of saddlebreds


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

His neck is wayyyyy too short and thick to be a Saddlebred. (Not in a bad way... it's just that Saddlebreds have extremely long and thing necks.)

He COULD be a MFT or SSH or TWH, like someone said, but if he is, he's not gaiting properly. It looks like a plain old trot to me.

He has a really pretty head though... Maybe Paint/Arab?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

To the OP, I agree, he looks a little too stocky to be Saddlebred, but I have seen some pretty "ugly"(by ugly I mean non-saddlebred-ey) ones, so who knows? LOL I'd say if there is Saddlebred in there it is a cross. 

I'd say Spotted Saddle Horse(which are not Pinto Saddlebreds). Do a google search as I have done.
spotted saddle horse - Google Images

Here is one trotting. 
http://www.noahsgait.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Bbodygg.5640512.jpg

Here is a Pinto Saddlebred they have a Saddlebred Rescue.
Saddlebred Rescue Angel Network - Dr. Spot


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Is there any DNA testing for horses like they do dogs now..I would really like to know what he is..Im leaning more twards the Spotted Saddle horse now


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is a picture of a Spotted Saddle horse. Any resemblence?








I think he is one because of the way he moves. I don't know but he just doesn't move the same way a paint moves.
I agree with CloudsMystique that he doesn't gait properly or maybe he is just a little rusty on it or isn't properly shod to gait?


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah everything about that horse looks like him IMO..The head expecially.


----------

